# Cannondale value question



## Blubaru (Aug 26, 2012)

I know it's not a road bike, but maybe someone could help me out.

I'm thinking of trying to sell my first real mountain bike:sad: Not really sure how much it's worth. I may keep it if theres no resale value. It's a Cannondale F1000. I think they went for something like $2,400 new.

It was made in 02-03 back when they were still making most of their bikes in the US(I Think)

It's in near perfect condition and probably less then 50 or 60 miles on it.

Here is some information on is pulled from Bikepedia.

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	6061 T6 aluminum
Fork Brand & Model	Headshok Lefty ELO
Fork Material	Aluminum, unicrown crown



Components
Component Group	Mountain Mix
Brakeset	Cannondale Expert Disc brakes, Cannondale Expert Disc levers
Shift Levers	Shimano LX RapidFire SL
Front Derailleur	Shimano LX
Rear Derailleur	Shimano XTR SGS
Crankset	Cannondale EX3, 22/32/44 teeth
Pedals	Shimano clipless
Bottom Bracket	Shimano splined, 109.5mm spindle
BB Shell Width	Unspecified
Rear Cogs	9-speed, 11 - 32 teeth
Chain	1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost	Cannondale Competition
Saddle	Cannondale Expert
Handlebar	Cannondale 6061
Handlebar Extensions	Not included
Handlebar Stem	Cannondale HeadShok SI
Headset	Cannondale oversize Cannondale HeadShok SI



Wheels
Hubs	Cannondale Expert Disc
Rims	Cannondale Expert Disc, 32-hole
Tires	26 x 2.10" Continental Explorer Pro
Spoke Brand	DT stainless steel, 2.0mm double-butted
Spoke Nipples	Aluminum nipples


Here are some pics





































This is the ELO lockout system. It allows you to press a button on the handlebars and lock out the front shock.






























So....What do you mountain bikers say it's worth?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

First reduce the size of those pics.


I'll then respond to your question.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> First reduce the size of those pics.
> 
> 
> I'll then respond to your question.


the pix are too big even on my 30" monitor!


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

You might want to ask the fine folks on the MTBR.COM Cannondale forum. 
Also, check out eBay for open / closed listings and Craigslist...


----------



## cm_mtb (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a cool bike! If you were listing it on craigslist, I would say list it for about $800-1000 and expect to get $1-200 less. Since it has so few miles, you might be able to get more if you find the right buyer. Unfortunately, getting a good price might be difficult; there are some people who might be interested in a classic bike with low miles like yours, but most are more interested in the latest carbon fiber bikes with top of the line components. Try posting on mtbr, too, and see what they think.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

also, while cannondales are nice bikes they aren't really sort after 2nd hand and the components on it definately arn'y, apart for the rear derailleur, in fact if it really is such a low mileage bike, that xtr rear dr would be nearly worth more than the bike! Also if you are trying to sell, take a good pic of the driveside of the bike.

*if you list on mtbr, make sure you pay for an ad, or they'll rip into you


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you _need _to sell it?

Are you selling it to finance a future bike?


Personally, I wouldn't sell it for that reason.

Depending on your passion for bikes in general, you may regret selling it.


As someone who has ridden since the Summer of 1970, I thoroughly regret departing with every bike I've ever owned.


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a brand new never ridden (well until I got it) 1993 m2000. I would never think of selling it. I just use it for fun rides and cruising the neighborhood. It's just one of those super cool bikes to have in my stable


----------

